# Trinity Academy? RHS? Best secondary schools in Edinburgh?



## Pecosa (Nov 29, 2009)

Hi again,
We are officially moving to Edinburgh on August 2nd and our eldest daughter was offered a place at Trinity Academy as well as Royal High School and I was wondering if any of you have heard of these two secondary schools? Or if you have heard of ANY you might recommend?
We are going in "blind" and really want our daughter to thrive.
Any tips would be greatly appreciated!
Cheers,
Beth


----------



## msactax (May 11, 2011)

*Schools in Edinburgh*



Pecosa said:


> Hi again,
> We are officially moving to Edinburgh on August 2nd and our eldest daughter was offered a place at Trinity Academy as well as Royal High School and I was wondering if any of you have heard of these two secondary schools? Or if you have heard of ANY you might recommend?
> We are going in "blind" and really want our daughter to thrive.
> Any tips would be greatly appreciated!
> ...


Are you looking to pay to send your daughter to private school or are you looking at state school? Edinburgh has a very high percentage of private schools that many professionals will send their kids to, this is higher than in outlying areas and so has a bigger effect within the city on the state schools.

Senior school private fees start at around £9,000 per annum plus extras! The bigger private schools are "George Heriot's", Mary Erskine's, Lorretto, Fettes, George Watsons College, Edinburgh Academy. They all have websites and they all have a good reputation.

If you are not going down the private school route then perhaps your new employer could put you in contact with some other employees who would give you info on the local schools.

Hope this helps


----------



## Pecosa (Nov 29, 2009)

We cannot afford private schools so we are trying to figure out what the best neighborhood would be for good state schools....
Thanks for the private schools tip
Any one out there have any tips???


----------



## juth77 (Aug 10, 2011)

HI there,

I believe that the Royal High is considered a better school than Trinity though both have catchment areas in nice parts of town.

The previous poster is right to point out that many people go down the private route but my cousins went to Royal High, though some 20 years ago, and it is still considered a good school. So too is Gillespies but that is not in the same area as you are looking in.

Hope that helps,

Juth.


----------



## Suzzanne (Jan 8, 2011)

Pecosa said:


> Hi again,
> We are officially moving to Edinburgh on August 2nd and our eldest daughter was offered a place at Trinity Academy as well as Royal High School and I was wondering if any of you have heard of these two secondary schools? Or if you have heard of ANY you might recommend?
> We are going in "blind" and really want our daughter to thrive.
> Any tips would be greatly appreciated!
> ...


Hey Beth
I'm a secondary school teacher and in the past I've worked in some schools (one in special measures) that were under average and where pupils were from a poor background, some of the students, got their heads down, worked hard, and were thus supported by the staff and left school with excellent (A*) GCSEs 
I've also worked in an 'excellent' beacon school where the catchment area of students is predominantly white, middle class and here the students couldn't be bothered, and left school with the bare minimum of qualifications! 

If your child wants to achieve good results, works hard, is supported by yourselves, values the worth of an education she/he will do well where ever  

It's good to mix with people from all walks of life - such an life enriching experience  

Good luck


----------



## Pecosa (Nov 29, 2009)

Suzzanne said:


> Hey Beth
> I'm a secondary school teacher and in the past I've worked in some schools (one in special measures) that were under average and where pupils were from a poor background, some of the students, got their heads down, worked hard, and were thus supported by the staff and left school with excellent (A*) GCSEs
> I've also worked in an 'excellent' beacon school where the catchment area of students is predominantly white, middle class and here the students couldn't be bothered, and left school with the bare minimum of qualifications!
> 
> ...


Such an important reminder--thanks:clap2:


----------



## Nancy in PA (Mar 24, 2014)

I meant to reply to Beth. Sorry, Pecosa.


----------

